# How would you prefer to do $1,000,000 of work.



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaws said:


> I prefer to double the gross number. Lol
> 
> 2 at 250, and then a bunch of jobs 10-30k. We make the most money on on the smaller jobs, especially when the overhead is covered with the bigger stuff.
> 
> One job wouldn't work for us. My crew does all the carpentry, sometimes from form work through cabinets, although we are trying to stay out of form work. So in the in between times when MEPs, drywall, ect.... is being done i wouldn't have anything for them to do.


The way I look at it for my business realistically is that one job for one million would take most of a year. While i'm stuck on that, other guys are knocking out numerous jobs gaining referrals.

I figure for every one job, there is at least three people that one person will refer you to over time.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Id take a one million dollar project along with our work load if we could clear the work schedule during a few phases for short periods of time. Managing it wouldn't be a problem even with a normal work load outside of it. There are three of us that anyone of could manage it. 

Problem would be staffing it. We have subs we have vetted, but they are likely to be busy as well. Just would depend on the timing i guess.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

As cool as it sounds 1m just isn't very much of a project(s) anymore.

That's a 3-5 month commercial job.

1m in residential is a nice little chunk...but using all high end products & materials could burn up quick.

How long you ran it would depend on what you are doing.

If someone is paying to expedite a project it will disappear quick.


----------



## T-Hussy (Mar 8, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> How does that work out?



I guess I mean that the process is the same. A $200k addition and a $1mil addition/remodel both require the same basic sequence and the overall schedule is not that much longer. That said, I have no employees and make my money from supervision and fee. I could not keep a crew of guys busy with my business model.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> As cool as it sounds 1m just isn't very much of a project(s) anymore.
> 
> That's a 3-5 month commercial job.
> 
> ...


Id take it. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

In my area 1 mil is a sweet new build or a decent commercial project...either one nice to have in your wheelhouse.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know what 1 mil is in my area but I've never done it. We do residential only and nothing high end really. Had a couple jobs a little over 100k but we average much less than that.

The one job for 1 mil might be nice but you aren't getting referrals while you're stuck on one job. We would be on that job more than a year the way we operate currently and we would be losing business as well as potential future clients.

I'd prefer a mix of 100k-200k with some 10k-20k as well.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I have too much trouble getting good help around here,so a bunch of "smaller" jobs would be fine with me. I get burnt out if Im on the same job more than 3 months. the job Im finishing up this week has been 4 mths and I cant get out fast enough.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

bob hutson said:


> I have too much trouble getting good help around here,so a bunch of "smaller" jobs would be fine with me. I get burnt out if Im on the same job more than 3 months. the job Im finishing up this week has been 4 mths and I cant get out fast enough.


Why no sub it all out if you can't get help?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> Why no sub it all out if you can't get help?


Some guys are fussy about what they leave behind. ...:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What about 1,000,000 $1 dollar projects?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> What about 1,000,000 $1 dollar projects?


Sure if you can figure out how to fit 4167 in each work day....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Sure if you can figure out how to fit 4167 in each work day....


whoa !:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Trying to make a mil in one year are ya?


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm all about the $50,000-75,000 jobs. 2mo each (approx). Fitting in the $2-10,000 jobs at the same time.

I keep the referrals coming and actually make more on the smaller jobs, but its too hard for me to book $1mil in $2000 jobs on a consistent basis.

Any longer than 2mo work and I'm giving away $$$ just to get out of that job it seems.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Some guys are fussy about what they leave behind. ...:whistling


The contractors you work for have a hard time with quality control? 

You situation is what it is. I assure you there are contractors that sub everything out that have insanely high standards and others who are terrible. The same can be said about work done in house. I guess I am not sure what you are getting at.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Trying to make a mil in one year are ya?


Who is that directed at?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Trying to make a mil in one year are ya?


Lol...I thought that was the general concept we were discussing...but I guess it wouldn't have to be a 1 year...I just presumed it was.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I did't intend for to be for a set period of time. Just how ever long it takes someones business. It could be a month or several years. I just think job size plays a huge factor in potential volume and they are often under discussed.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

FrankSmith said:


> I did't intend for to be for a set period of time. Just how ever long it takes someones business. It could be a month or several years. I just think job size plays a huge factor in potential volume and they are often under discussed.


Thats very true. I got past gross sales volume a few years ago. Im more interested in gross profit, and of course net profit after overhead and salaries are paid. We make more on smaller jobs for several reasons , time and resources spent is a big one, and how many jobs simultaneously is another. Also not many guys here able to do a 10-20,000 project professionally here. Taking care of clients possessions and property, turning them out in a reasonable time, ect...

We have been able to have some pretty good sized projects going with some smaller ones as well for a while, and we do well like that.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

who cares as long as you turn a profit and get it done on time.
save the trade take a office job:clap:


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

I prefer 2-3 jobs on the go at the same time so 2 x $50,000 3x $33,000

I find it easier to keep the labor busy that way


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't care the size of project. As long as its profitability. Could be one or ten just as long as it makes sense dollars and cents wise .


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Concurrently = 1 at the higher side with some smaller work mixed in.
Consecutively = any at various sizes right after another with a small break after the larger ones.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

For me it's not so much the money but the time involved. I work on a small crew, the bossman and his son, me, and sometimes one other guy. When we're on a job for more than a week or so they get cranky and snippy with each other.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Since I am labor only with one helper I would like to do 250, $4k jobs over the next 6 years. just saying well maybe add another helper and do the 250 in 5 years.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

I would take 1 for a mil, but that's not the only one I would run at a time. Seems like usually there are 2-3 150-300k jobs going at the same time with 3 or 4 20-100k thrown in the mix anyway. Taking one for a mil would at least give us a small break...

Don't even ask how a couple of guys manage this..I'm not so sure myself..lol


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm for 100 $10,000 projects. I need to have a completed project now and then for my sanity. I've seen companies go out of business because they took on jobs way bigger than they were used to. Everyone needs some closure now and then. There is also more risk on huge jobs. In actuality, I'm more like 1,000 $1,000 though.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

10k projects are needy and time consuming. Give me 1-2 day 5k'rs over the week long 10k'rs all day...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> 10k projects are needy and time consuming. Give me 1-2 day 5k'rs over the week long 10k'rs all day...


Depends what you're doing. Lot of my projects fall between 7-12k. Two days usually.

Mine aren't as detailed as yours though. If "Thunderstruck" calls Carl, he won't know what to do with himself.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Roofers make the money...


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Roofers make the money...


Any one can run projects similarly if they can figure out how to have 5+ person crews at someones house with out causing mass destruction. siding, windows, decks, hardscaping, additions, pole barns. Really anything.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

FrankSmith said:


> Any one can run projects similarly if they can figure out how to have 5+ person crews at someones house with out causing mass destruction. siding, windows, decks, hardscaping, additions, pole barns. Really anything.


And that is the truth.


----------

